# Trendmicro shutdown & assorted problems



## kuraiza (Apr 4, 2005)

I've run a Trendmicro scan on my desktop PC a couple of times and it keeps causing my computer to shutdown half way through the scanning process.

I've never experienced this problem on my laptop, so what's causing it to happen on the desktop? I'm worried that a complete scan can not be made on my computer, could there be a program preventing the scan?

Also, I had norton antivirus software but it just expired and for some reason I couldn't renew it when I tried. I went through the renewal process, but nothing happened at the end.

I've run spybot and adaware, and removed some malware, but the problems persist.

The internet provider said our usage is way up, apparently 20gb was down/uploaded last month, which doesn't seem possible for our level of internet usage. Should I be concerned about a possible hijacking??


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Your desktop may have become a _Zombie_ {inser scary music here} ...

I would do this:

1 - Boot into Safe Mode with Networking and see if you can run the TrendMicro scan.

Then do these:

Please download Ad-aware at http://www.lavasoftusa.com/ and install it if you don't have it already. Make sure it's the newest version and check for any updates before running it. Also go to http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/addons/vx2cleaner.shtml to download the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. To run this tool, go into Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection. Also make sure to customize the settings in Ad-aware at http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm#adaware for better scan results. Run the scan and fix everything that it finds.

--------

Download and install Spybot S&D http://security.kolla.de/. Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button. Install any updates that are available.

Now click Mode menu and choose 'Advanced Mode'. Next click on Immunize to your left. Click the Immunize button (green cross) on top to Immunize your computer - you should do this each time there is an update. Now go to Tools->Resident. Make sure you enable TeaTimer after we are done. Do NOT enable Spybot TeaTimer Resident protection at this time. What this will do is monitor any system/registry changes and will ask you for permission to change any of these settings. It may also hinder our fix at this point. You may enable it after the fix is complete.

Now click on the 'Spybot-S&D' option on the top left to go back to the main screen. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the 'Fix Selected Problems' button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the Spybot DSO Exploit Fix http://majorgeeks.com/download4392.html and install it over the current Spybot installation.

--------

Please download HijackThis http://www.greyknight17.com/spy/HijackThis.exe - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Create a folder at C:\HJT and move HijackThis.exe there. Double click on the program to run it.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file here. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------

